# Looking for a new system!!



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

What's going on guys, Im new here and am looking for some advice from all you guru's out there. My parents just bought a new house and are looking for put in a home theater system. My Dad has been asking me what kind of system they should get and to be honest I don't really know because im more of a car audio guy. They are looking to spend around 2 grand and want something for outside and inside in multiple rooms. They would like to mount the speakers flush with the wall and probably have the outside ones just mounted. My parents were looking at the Bose home theater systems but I was just wondering what you guys would recommend on getting? Anything better than bose or if they could get more bang for the buck from someone else? Any recommendations on how they should set it all up? Any advice would be great, thanks guys


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Pretty much anything will give you better bang for the buck than Bose. The big question is, whose doing you install? Are you or your parents comfortable wiring multiple zones?

Assuming you are, $2k for a complete system plus outdoors doesn't leave you a whole lot. Round numbers, you'll need a distribution device of some kind, I like the JBL S36AW for your outdoor speakers.

The multiple rooms thing is going to be severely dependent on what they want to do. Are they talking having the same sound in multiple rooms, or different sounds in different rooms? Music only, or streaming radio, Satellite radio, etc?

My favorite multiple room scenario is a bunch of Zunes syncing wirelessly, connected to Audioengine powered speakers, but that's certainly dependent on your needs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

My parents might be willing to spend more but im not sure about that one. They mostly want the system so they can play music off a cd, or radio throughout the whole house and outside. Also they will probably want to play music in one room and watch tv or a movie in the other aswell.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do not think they will get what they are looking for at $2K. A whole house distribution system will probably cost over $2K by itself.

You could set up a 5.1 theater system in one room and have power music in another with a receiver that has a powered Zone 2. For example:

Onkyo TX-SR605 @ $402 delivered.

Onkyo TX-SR705 @ $583 delivered.

Onkyo TX-SR805 @ $763 delivered. See more on it in this thread here at the Shack. It adds a Zone 3 line out, which requires another power amp.

Which one you purchase will determine how much farther you can go with what else you wish to do.

You will also need a 5.1 speaker/sub setup. Something like the SVS SBS-01 system for $999 is a good bargain and gets you a very nice package.

You then need outdoor speakers. I personally own the Klipsch SA-3, about $250-300. 

If you want to get out really inexpensive on the outdoor speakers... check out these Phoenix Gold speakers for less than $30 delivered. Here are several more to give you a good idea of what is available.

Those are a few options for you to ponder over.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

A Denon DRA-697CI, AudioSource AMP One/A and a Niles SSVC-6 speaker selector box with volume controls and efficient in-wall speakers. Set up zone one as the main room with the TV and main listening area and zone two to a separate power amplifier such as the AudioSource Amp One/A with the Niles for up to six rooms. Use efficient in-wall speakers like the Klipsch in-wall series. I would go stereo all around, or replace the Denon DRA-697CI with the Onkyo TR-SX805 for a 5.1/7.1 system in the main TV/listening room and use the additional zone for stereo output to the AMP One/A, Niles box and a pair of speakers in each remote room.


----------



## Zembonez (Mar 17, 2008)

Good advice in the above post. Component costs are going to increase quickly.

Do not be offended, but I'm going to assume your parents know little about audio/video gear if they are trumpeting the Bose name. I don't know anybody who would "ooh and aah" over the performance of any Bose product.

To sucessfully do what you want to do, the price tag could likely top $4000.00 if you want versatile switching along with above average audio quality... and that would likely net get you mid level components plus installation (not including any video). 

On such a large scale, $2000 is going to be a budget set up. It really depends on just how discerning your parents tastes are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

No im not offended, your right they don't know a lot about audio/ video systems. They weren't oohing and ahhing over bose, its just a common audio name thrown around and they were thinking about looking into getting some. However I told them there would probably be a better route than bose and that is why I came on here to see what you guys think. Ill let them know about trying to spend a bit more. If they did choose to spend 4000 what do you guys recommend they get? Thanks for everything so far guys, you've been a lot of help.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

These multiple room systems are alot of fluff and wasted money, you and they would be much better off exploring quality playback with a 2 or 3 Zone reciever with good speakers and adn somponents while still having money left over.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Do they want a Hi-Fi system or just something to play music??? ... For the HT, I agree that has to be something good, but What about for the rest of the house??

I have a dedicated room for my HT (small, but I enjoy it) :yay:

For the whole house I have a Sony STR DE510 (it cost around $200), I got a pair of speaker selectors at Radio Shack (around $50 ea) and seven pair of speakers (cheap, different brands) ... I really don't care about the performance of this system because is just to have music on the background :yes:

Is up to your parents to decide What they want ... you can do it with $2000, but don't expect a lot :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MesaZ said:


> They are looking to spend around 2 grand and want something for outside and inside in multiple rooms.


What you are asking is going to be tough in that price range as some have already said particularly if you want the sound to be in more than 3 rooms. You will need more than one amp at the very least and need to run audio cable to these rooms.
The Onkyo tx sr805 is a great receiver and would make a good start as it has 3 zones built in although only two are powered and the third is a line out only.
There are some wireless choices available but I try to discourage the use of them as they are subject to all sorts of problems because of interference and such and the good ones are expensive.



> They would like to mount the speakers flush with the wall and probably have the outside ones just mounted.


Surface flush mounted (in wall) speakers are never a good choice as they usually suffer quality loss due to the nature of the design (unless you spend the cash). The SVS package that Sonnie mentions above is a great speaker system and is leaps and bounds better than any Bose system you will find.
The SVS package and the Onkyo would get you a full audio system up and running for $2000


----------



## So MD TopGun (Nov 16, 2009)

My parents were looking at the Bose Lifestyle V30 HT system- are you guys(who know best) saying that they can do better with the above mentioned products in this thread


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So MD TopGun said:


> My parents were looking at the Bose Lifestyle V30 HT system- are you guys(who know best) saying that they can do better with the above mentioned products in this thread


Bose makes systems that sound okay, are small and simple, though cost quite a premium. If you parents are particular about sound, don't need small and simple, or are on a budget, there are many better options.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Robert, Have a read here as to why Bose and those types of speakers are not a good buy.


----------



## So MD TopGun (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks


----------

